# The Interview at the Consulate (USA>Italy)



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

So, I've acquired an address in Italy, applied for my FBI background check, gotten two bank references, signed the form absolving the Consulate from responsibility if my passport gets lost in the mail, etc. I've scheduled the first available appointment for an interview at the Miami Consulate in three months. I am trying not to be disheartened at their discouraging description of the National Visa. I'm presuming that all my late father's advice about a nice suit, polished shoes, and trimmed fingernails applies. Does anyone who has successfully (or for that matter unsuccessfully) gone through the Consular interview have any advice? My personal letter describing my reason for getting the visa simply says at some great length that I love the place; good? bad?

p.s. I have yet to see any stated requirement for health insurance yet I know there is one leading me to think that I may have missed an entire sub-branch of documentation requirements. Any pointers?

p.p.s Meanwhile my apartment sits empty siphoning money away. {sigh}

:flypig:


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

PauloPievese said:


> So, I've acquired an address in Italy, applied for my FBI background check, gotten two bank references, signed the form absolving the Consulate from responsibility if my passport gets lost in the mail, etc. I've scheduled the first available appointment for an interview at the Miami Consulate in three months. I am trying not to be disheartened at their discouraging description of the National Visa. I'm presuming that all my late father's advice about a nice suit, polished shoes, and trimmed fingernails applies. Does anyone who has successfully (or for that matter unsuccessfully) gone through the Consular interview have any advice? My personal letter describing my reason for getting the visa simply says at some great length that I love the place; good? bad?
> 
> p.s. I have yet to see any stated requirement for health insurance yet I know there is one leading me to think that I may have missed an entire sub-branch of documentation requirements. Any pointers?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Cant say I have been through the process but from what I have read in the past they are only intrested in "How will you contribute to Italy and prove you won't be a burden".

If you go down the I love Italy route the next obvious question is why? Have confident answers ready with real examples. 

Other than that not sure what more I can offer other than best wishes!

Kenzo


----------

